# Befehl SAVE für ENO unter SCL



## Kniffo (11 September 2007)

Hallo,

unter KOP/FUP gibt es ja den Befehl SAVE, um das VKE ins BIE-Register zu laden und somit den ENO-Ausgang beschreiben zu können.

Wie beschreibe ich das denn in SCL? Bisher wird bei jeder Abarbeitung das ENO ausgegeben, ich möchte aber eine Bedingung dafür festlegen.

Grüße
Kniffo


----------



## zotos (11 September 2007)

Hast Du schon in der SCL Hilfe unter ENO und OK_Flag nachgelesen?


----------



## Kniffo (11 September 2007)

Ja hab ich, aber BIE und SAVE gabs nicht und unter ENO war nur der Aufruf zu finden ... dachte ich.
Bei näherem Hinschauen ist da tatsächlich auf das OK-Flag verlinkt.

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

